

Twisted Light Sends Data Through Optical Fiber for First Time - digitalquacks
http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/semiconductors/design/twisted-light-sends-data-through-optical-fiber-for-first-time

======
digitalquacks
"Twisting light means photons have a quantum characteristic called orbital
angular momentum (OAM). Photons with OAM have electric and magnetic fields
that corkscrew rather than oscillate in a plane. There are a theoretically
infinite number of OAM values, and multiple beams having different orbital
angular momentums can occupy the same fiber, allowing more data to be
transferred." \--quote from article

